# Weekly competition 2010-21



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' R2 F U F2 U F U
*2. *U' F' R U2 R F' R2 F2 U'
*3. *F U' R2 U' F' U2 R U
*4. *R F R2 F U2 R' U F' U
*5. *R' F R U R' U2 F U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B U' R U2 R2 U' B L2 B R2 D2 R2 F' U2 R' D' R2
*2. *U' R2 U' L U L' D2 R U' R F2 D' R' U2 F' L F2 R
*3. *B' D2 R F U2 B' U' F2 L' B' L' U' F R F R F2 L'
*4. *F2 U L D2 F' D B R2 D2 R B' F2 D B D L' U R
*5. *D' F2 L U2 F' R' D2 L' R' D' F' R2 B2 L' B2 D' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw B2 Uw U R U2 Fw' F' Rw R' U' L' B' R' F D B' R' D2 F' U' B2 Fw Uw Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 F' D Uw B' D' U L R'
*2. *L' U2 B Uw L2 Rw' R2 B' U2 B2 L' R D' Fw Rw2 U' R2 D U' B2 L2 Rw' B Uw B' Fw' F' D L' Fw' F2 R U2 Rw2 B' F' D L' D Uw2
*3. *D Uw B' D' Uw2 L' R Uw U F' Rw B L' Rw' U Rw' D' Uw' U' Rw' R' B2 R2 F D U F L2 Rw D2 L' R' B2 Fw2 U L' D Uw' U2 Fw2
*4. *L D' Fw Rw R2 Uw Fw2 R' B' Rw R Fw Rw R' D2 U Fw D' B2 R' B2 Fw' D Uw' Fw U R U' B2 Rw' Fw L2 Uw2 B2 Fw' F' Rw2 B' D2 Rw'
*5. *Uw2 F Uw' L D Uw2 U F' R B Fw2 F2 U2 R' B' Rw D' L B' Rw2 Fw F2 D2 Fw' Uw2 Rw B' Fw Rw Fw2 D2 Rw' B L2 R' U2 Fw' Rw Uw' Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 F R B2 Bw' D L Lw2 B' F Uw' Lw' D' U' Bw2 D' Uw' Bw2 F Dw2 Rw2 B' Bw' Dw U' B' Bw2 L' Rw Fw' L R D2 Bw R' U2 Bw2 Uw' L' Lw Uw Fw Dw U2 B2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw D2 R D2 L' Uw2 F L Bw2 F2 U2 Bw Fw2
*2. *B Lw' R' B R' Dw Fw2 F2 Rw' R Uw2 L' R2 D2 L' Fw' F Lw' Rw2 Dw' Uw' F' Lw2 D' Fw F U L' U B2 Uw2 B Fw U B' Bw2 U F' D2 Lw' Bw' L2 Fw' D2 B D Uw' Fw2 F2 D' Dw2 Lw' D2 R Bw2 Uw' B Dw' Lw' B
*3. *Dw Rw2 B Fw D2 F' L2 Lw Dw' R2 D2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 U L2 R' B' Bw2 Dw B' F' Rw F' R' F' D2 Dw' Uw U Bw' Dw2 Lw' R' D' B2 Fw' Lw' R2 B Bw F U' L2 Rw2 R2 Bw' D2 B' Bw2 Uw' Bw' D2 Bw2 F Lw' D2 Rw F2 U'
*4. *D2 U2 L' Rw Bw2 Lw2 Rw B2 Bw2 L2 D2 B2 L Rw R2 B2 Bw Fw Rw' Dw2 Fw2 Rw Fw D R Dw Uw2 L R' D2 Uw Rw2 U L' Lw' Fw2 U Rw' R' Uw2 Fw2 Lw' D' Bw L B Fw' Lw Rw2 R' Bw2 Lw Uw2 L Lw2 D' U' B Rw' D
*5. *F' Lw' Dw2 U2 L2 F2 D2 Uw2 L Lw' Rw2 Uw' Lw D' U' Rw2 Uw2 U F' R Dw L' Lw Rw2 Dw2 Lw D Bw2 D U' L2 R' Dw Uw' Lw2 Uw Bw2 Dw Rw2 R2 Uw' U Lw' B Dw2 Uw' F U Lw D R' F L2 R B' Fw' R2 Fw' Lw' Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 L2 2R R B' 2B' 2F' L' 2L 3R 2R2 R' 2D' B2 2L B L2 R2 B' R' 2B2 L2 R U2 F 3U R2 2U R B 3F' 2F2 3U2 B F 3R R D 2R' U 2L2 2F 2L' 2U2 2B' 2D B' 3U2 F 3R 3F F2 3U L' 2B2 L' 3U2 3F D B 2B2 2L 3F D' 2B 2L' 2B D' B' 2B2 2F2 3R' 3U2 2U2 2B2 U2 2B 2F' 2R2 2D
*2. *2B2 2F F2 2D' 2U F2 2L' 2D2 2L 2R' R2 B' 2D 3U' F L 3R2 D2 2D U 3R' 2U2 2R 3F' 2L2 2R 2F2 D' L' B 3U 2B2 2U U' 3R B2 3U2 2U' 2L U' B2 3U2 2U2 3F 2R 2F2 2R2 3U 2B2 2F2 U' 2F R U 2F2 3U U B2 2B' 3F' 2F 2D' 2B 2D2 3U2 U L2 F2 2D' L' 3R2 2D B 2B2 2L B' 3R' 2B2 3U' 2U'
*3. *2F 2D2 2R 2D U' L2 2B' 3R' 2F2 D 2B' 2D F2 2R 2B' D R' B 2D' 2U2 3R 3U 2B2 2F D2 3U' F D' 2B' 3R' 2R2 U2 L' U2 2L2 3U' R F' U2 2B' R 3F' F 2D' B 2F' 3R' R2 2D2 3U' R D2 2D' 3F' 2L2 3R2 2U' 2L2 R' F' 3R' 2R F' 2L 2D 3U' 2F' 2U 2L 2D L 2D 2L 2D 3U B2 2L2 R' 2U' L'
*4. *B2 F' 2R F2 2L' 2F' 3U 2L' 2B' 3R' R' 3F 2F' F2 2L' U' 2L' F' L' 3R' 3F' 2D' 3U 3R2 2F' 2R 2B2 F L2 3U' 2R' R2 2D2 3R2 D F 2R B' F2 2R2 R B2 3U 2L' D' 2D' 2U 2R D' 3U2 L' B 2U 2L B D' 2D' 2R' 2F' F 3U2 F2 2L2 3R' 2B 2D' B' 2L 2B R2 D' 2D' 3U 2U2 U B' 2F' F' D2 2U
*5. *2R 2F2 3R2 D' 3U' F' 2U' 2F' 3U R 2U' 3R' D 2D' B 2B2 F D' 2U' U' F2 3R' 3U' 2R' 3F2 3U' U 2R B U 2B' 2L 3R 2R 2B' D2 2F2 3R 2B D 2U2 B' 2D L' 2R2 R' 2D' 2U2 L U2 2F' 2R2 3U L2 2L' 2R R' B R 2D2 3U' U B 3U2 2L2 2B 2U R 2F' 2L' R 2U R 2U' 2F2 D' 3U' 3F' 2R' 3F

*7x7x7*
*1. *U L' 3L2 2B 2D2 F2 3U 3L 2B' 3L' F' U2 2L2 R2 D 2L 3R' 2B 2L D 2L' B 2R 2B2 3B2 D' 2D' 3L' 2U' L 2B2 2L' D' 3L 2R2 B D' 3B' 3R 2B2 3D 3R2 D' 2L' 2D2 F 2R2 2U' 2B2 2L' 3B' F' 2D U 2B2 3U' 3L2 R D' 2D' 2U' 3F2 2U' L' 2U2 3L 3D 3L 3F2 2F2 U2 B R2 3U' L 3L 3R 3B' U' F2 3R2 3B' L' 3B 2D2 B' 3B 2F' 3D2 3R' 2R 2B2 F 2D' L' R B' 3F 2L 2F
*2. *U' 3F 3L2 2R' 2D2 2U' U2 2L2 3L' U' F 3R' 2R' 3B2 2L' 3L' 3U' 2L2 R 3B' L 3L' R2 2B2 R2 D 3R' 3F' D2 2L 2F' D2 3D 2B2 L' D2 B2 3B' 2F F2 U2 2B 3B2 F2 3R2 R2 2D2 2F' F2 2D 2B' 3B' 3F2 L 3R R2 D2 2D2 3U2 3B2 2F 3L 2U2 3F 3D' U 3L 2R 2B 2L B2 2B' 3U2 U' 3R 2R' 2U 2R R2 2D 2L' 2U' B' 2B 2L 2R' B 2D 3R 2U U 3F R 3B2 L2 3U 2U2 U' 3L2 3U2
*3. *3B F2 D 2D 3D2 2B2 D2 2D2 B' U L' F' 3U' F2 U 2B' D2 B' 3U 3B 3U' U2 L 2L' 3R 2D2 2U2 2F 3D2 B 2F R' 3B' 2F' F2 L2 3U' L2 3D' 3U' 3R2 F2 3U 3F' R' B2 2B 2R' 2D 3U' 2U' U 2R2 2D' U' 3F2 2F' F2 U' 3R2 D' 3D 2B' R2 2D2 3D2 3U 3B2 2L' 3L 3B' D2 3U' 3R2 D2 3B 3F' 2F2 3D' B2 3B' D2 L' F2 2R 2B 3F' 3R' U' B2 D U' 2L2 3R 2B' 2D 3U2 3R 3D 2L
*4. *3D2 L 3L D2 2D 3U' 3R' B 2R R2 2D2 2R2 R' 3F2 F2 D' U' 2L' 2U2 U' 2L 3F 2F R2 3U2 2U 3B 3U' 2F2 L' F' L' 2L2 R2 3B 2U 3R2 3D 2U U 3R 2D' 3U B' 2F2 F D B' 3F 2R2 R2 3U' 2L' 2D2 R2 3D 3R' D 2D 3U' U 2R' R' 2D2 U 3B2 L 3R2 3B2 D' 3D2 2L2 2U2 3F2 3R2 U 3R 3U 2L2 3U 3R2 B' 2D 3B' 2R2 D 2F 3L' 2F' D2 2U B2 D2 2U2 2B' 3F' 3U 2U' U 3R
*5. *2L' 2B2 3B 3R' 2U 3B 2L' 3D' 3U2 U 2R D 2D' 2U2 U 2R 3B2 F2 3D' R' D2 3D' B2 2B 2F' 3L' B' 3D2 F2 3U2 2U L2 3R2 2B' 3B' 3D' 3L' 3R' 3F 3R 3D2 L' 2L' 3R' R' 2F' F 2D U' F' 2R2 2U' F' 3R 2D2 2U2 2F 2D U 2F' F U' B 3B2 L 3D' 3R2 3U' 3F 3L B2 2B' R' 3F' D' 3L' 3R2 U2 3L2 F 2D L2 R2 B' D 3D' B 2D2 U' R' 3F' 3U' B' 3U 2L D2 3U L' B2 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 F' U2 F' U R' F2 R'
*2. *U F U F2 U' R U2 R U2
*3. *R U' F' R F U' F U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U B2 U B2 R' B' L' R' F2 U2 F' L2 F' D' U' L' R'
*2. *B2 U' L' F2 D' B2 D' U L' U' B F R U2 R' U' B' U'
*3. *B U' R2 B' U R D U L F' U' B D' B U2 R B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' B2 L2 Fw' F2 D' U2 Fw D2 L' R D2 Uw F D2 L Uw' R2 B Fw2 F' Uw B U L2 F' L' D2 B2 Uw' U L Rw' U' R U F' L R
*2. *D' B' Rw' Fw2 F' U Fw L' Rw R' D R F' D2 L B' U L' Rw B' D2 B' Fw Uw2 B2 U' L2 D2 Rw' F2 D Uw2 U' Fw' L Rw' U' L D R'
*3. *R2 Uw F D' U R2 B Fw D L2 B2 R' D' Uw' Fw2 F Rw2 D' U2 Rw2 R2 D2 U F' D Uw U' Fw L2 R2 U L F L Rw' D2 Rw' U2 B' R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R B2 D' Bw' L' Uw' L2 R' Uw2 Lw' F' U' Bw' L Lw2 Bw' Lw U' F' Rw' Bw2 L D2 L Uw2 Fw2 F L2 R' Dw Fw2 R2 Bw L F' Lw2 B2 R U' Fw Uw' Lw' R Bw2 Fw F L2 Lw' U Rw2 Fw2 Rw B' Bw2 Rw' Fw Uw2 Bw L F'
*2. *Uw' Bw L' D Lw' D2 Dw2 Rw' U Bw L B2 U F U' B Bw2 Lw' Dw' L' Lw' R' B2 Bw' L2 Dw U2 F' R B D' Dw2 U L' Fw2 Uw2 B D2 Uw' Bw' F' U' Lw' Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw B2 F L2 B' D' Dw Uw Fw' Lw R' Dw F'
*3. *Uw' F D Dw Bw F Rw2 Fw D Dw2 L R' B2 L2 Rw Dw2 B Lw2 D Lw' Rw U2 Bw' Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw' Dw2 Rw B F' D Uw2 B2 U' B2 Bw2 Fw2 D' R' D R' U Rw2 U2 Fw' U2 B F2 Rw Bw2 F' Dw2 Fw' L2 R' Fw' Uw L2 Lw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D F' L2 B2 L R2 B' D U B L B L' B R2 D2 U' R
*2. *R' F U2 L' R2 F' L' R' F D2 B R U' B' F' D L' U2
*3. *D L' B' L' R B L' U R B2 F L' B2 D' B' R2 U R'
*4. *R2 B' F2 U2 L2 R' U2 L2 D B U L' B2 D' R' D L' U'
*5. *R2 F L' F2 R' B2 L' U R2 F2 D U R' U2 L B R2
*6. *B' U L2 D' B U2 B' F D F L2 D' F2 L' B2 R2 F
*7. *F' D' R2 U B' D F2 D U2 B' U' B F2 R' U' B' U R2
*8. *U' F' R D F' U B2 L' D2 U2 R' U' L2 F2 U B' D'
*9. *R F U' L' R2 U' F R2 D' R' U2 F2 D2 U2 B U B L
*10. *B' D2 L' B' F' U2 R2 U2 B' L U R U2 B2 L2 F R2 U'
*11. *R2 U2 L F' D' B' L' D L2 B2 L' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 F U
*12. *U L' R2 F2 L' U R B2 F' R D' L2 D' R F R' F2
*13. *B' R2 F2 U2 B' F U F D' F D2 B' R D' L' U R' F2
*14. *R2 D2 F' U B' F' D U' L U' B2 D L B D F2 D' U'
*15. *R2 D F2 R B2 D' F2 D F2 U' R' U L' B F' R B' U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R U2 F D2 F L R B R2 D' B R F L' B U R'
*2. *B' F' D' L2 F2 U' F R' U2 R F2 U F L R' B' D U'
*3. *U2 F D F' R' F2 R U' B' R2 U2 B' F2 R2 D' B' D'
*4. *F D2 R2 F' D' B' L' D' L2 R B' F2 L' R U2 B L' U2
*5. *B2 D' F' D' F2 U2 R F' L' B2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 L' R2 U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L' B2 U' B' F U' L D B U' F U R' B2 L R2 B2 U2
*2. *D' U2 F2 U' L D2 F' D' L' D' L' B' D L2 B L' B2 R'
*3. *B D2 B' U2 R U2 B' R' U' L2 D2 F R D U' B F R
*4. *F L2 R' F U L' D R' F2 R2 D2 U L2 B L R' D'
*5. *F L R2 U2 B D2 B U B' U B2 D' L' B' F' U R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B L R2 B L U' B2 F' L2 U' R' D' R2 U' B' F2 L' F2
*2. *B' L' F L' R2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 R B' L R2 B' U' L U'
*3. *B' D' U' F2 U2 F' D F2 U R' D2 R B L' D' L F2
*4. *D' F2 R' D' F' L D F D' R B F U L2 R' B F R'
*5. *R' F2 R' F2 L B' D' F2 D2 R' U' F' R B R2 U' R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' D' U2 B' R U L2 B2 D L' U R2 B' U F2 R' F' R2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U' F U2 F R' U' F' U
*3. *B D2 B D B' D' R2 U2 B D2 R2 U F2 D L U' B2
*4. *F' D2 F2 L U2 Fw' D2 U Rw' D2 R' Uw' B2 Fw' Rw' U2 B2 Fw' F' Rw' Fw Uw F R2 Fw L2 B2 F' Rw' B2 Rw2 Uw' B' Fw2 F' Uw2 B' U2 Fw Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U F' R2 F2 U' F' U' F R
*3. *B D' R' D' L2 B L' F R B2 L' R2 D2 U2 F D2 U2 L
*4. *Fw2 F Uw' U' L Rw' R' Uw' F' D' B Uw' U' Fw2 U' Rw B2 U2 F' D2 L B' Rw2 Uw Fw2 L' R2 F D' R2 B Fw' R B2 Fw2 R' F2 D' F' R'
*5. *L' D2 F' U' R' Fw Lw2 Fw L' Lw R Dw L' Lw Bw' F' L2 B Lw Uw Fw D' F' Lw2 B R F2 Dw2 Fw' D2 L Bw2 D' Uw2 Bw U2 Bw Lw' B U2 L' Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw U Lw2 B2 F Dw F' D2 R2 Uw F Rw2 Dw U Fw' Dw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=6 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B R' B U R L' B
*2. *L' B L R' L U' R L l' r' b u'
*3. *B R' U L R' B' L' U l' r b' u
*4. *R' B R' L' U' R' U L' l' r' b u
*5. *U L' R L' B' U' L' U' R' l' r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,-4) (3,6) (4,0) (3,0) (2,2) (1,4) (-1,2) (1,4) (0,3) (6,5) (-3,0) (1,3) (-2,0) (0,3) (0,2) (4,0)
*2. *(0,6) (0,-3) (6,3) (-2,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (1,0) (6,3) (-2,5) (0,4) (6,4) (2,0) (2,2) (-4,0) (-2,4) (4,0) (-1,0)
*3. *(6,-4) (-5,-2) (0,2) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,2) (-2,2) (-5,2) (0,4) (2,0) (0,2) (4,4) (6,2) (0,4) (0,0)
*4. *(4,-4) (0,6) (0,3) (-3,3) (5,0) (2,3) (4,1) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (3,0) (6,1) (2,2) (-4,1) (6,5)
*5. *(-3,6) (0,3) (-5,2) (6,2) (0,2) (-3,4) (-5,0) (3,3) (3,2) (1,0) (6,1) (0,2) (3,4) (-4,0) (6,4) (-5,0) (0,0)


----------



## aronpm (May 19, 2010)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:29.34), DNF(1:43.46), DNF(1:18.03) = DNF
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF(7:17.72), DNF = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/10 = DNF in 41:20.22
Comment: First try on 10 cubes. Memo was 27:14. My solving order was really weird because at first I forgot the first edges on the first cube. I started working from the back. I popped the 4th cube, and for some reason, I didn't even turn the 7th cube! The second was off by 2x 2cycles of edges, 5th was scrambled, 6th was two twisted corners, and 10th was two flipped edges.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 20, 2010)

*2x2x2: *6.31, (5.11), (7.62), 5.76, 7.55 = 6.54 Used COLL after solving the first layer.
*3x3x3: *(22.59), 18.60, 18.96, 21.75, (15.42) = 19.77
*4x4x4: *3:10.43, (4:12.63), 3:16.68, 3:19.33, (2:32.11) = 3:15.48
*5x5x5: * 
*6x6x6: *
*7x7x7: *
*2x2x2 BLD: *DNF DNF 1:09.42+ = 1:09.42
*3x3x3 BLD: *5:52.xy DNF(6:25.17) DNF(4:49.13) = 5:52.xy
4:49.13 did the wrong U Perm for the last 3-cycle.
*3x3x3 OH: *(56.45), 49.77, 44.76, 50.44, (41.71) = 48.32
*Megaminx: *
*2x2+3x3+4x4: *3:55.35 (6 + 19 + 3:30)
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: *
*FMC*
Scramble: R' D' U2 B' R U L2 B2 D L' U R2 B' U F2 R' F' R2 U'

*40 moves:*
D2 F R' B R B L R2 D' L R' U2 L U2 L U L U R U2 R' U R' U' R' U2 R U2 B L2 B' R' B L2 B' U R L' U L


Spoiler



EOLine: D2 F R' B R B L R2 D' (9/9)

F2L: 
1: L R' U2 L U2 L (6/15)
2: U L U R U2 R' U R' (8/23)
3: U' R' U2 R U2 R' * U R (8-1/37)
4: L' U L (3/40)

Insert at *: R B L2 B' R' B L2 B' (8-1/30) (cancels 2 moves)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 20, 2010)

*2x2* : 4.89, (5.56), 3.40, (3.36), 4.32 = 4.20

*3x3* : (10.72), 13.13, 11.41, 11.21, (13.74) = 11.91
F2 lol

*Square-1* : 31.67, (25.84), 33.01, (43.97), 36.59 = 33.76

*4x4* : (58.19), 53.79, (42.82), 57.66, 49.21 = 53.55

*3x3 OH* : (19.43), 23.54, 24.53, (25.38), 22.06 = 23.38
The F2 is hard to control for OH 

*Megaminx* : 1:30.58, (1:17.57+), (1:33.22), 1:20.08, 1:29.69 = 1:26.79

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:07.49
Everything was nice and smooth, I think this is a PB 

*5x5* : (2:14.47), (1:52.59), 1:59.14, 1:57.09, 1:58.68 = 1:58.30
I'm getting more consistent!

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(1:41.41), 1:49.59, 1:59.18 = 1:49.59

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:44.09
Very very bad 5x5

*2x2 BLD* : DNF(29.77), 24.96+, DNF(18.42) = 24.96


----------



## Edward_Lin (May 20, 2010)

2x2: 3.33, 3.15, (2.77), 2.84, (3.84) = 3.11
3x3: (15.02), (10.89), 13.17, 12.50, 12.41= 12.69


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 20, 2010)

2x2: 3.66, 3.47, 4.77, (3.27), (5.63) = 3.97
Any sub 4 is good
3x3: (10.41), 14.95, 14.87, (17.23), 15.07 = 14.96 
10.41 reconstruction: http://tinyurl.com/algx2U-R-UR-FDL
3x3 OH: (37.43), 36.16, 29.97, 33.92, (29.62) = 33.35
not good


----------



## Elliot (May 20, 2010)

2x2: 4.79, 4.67, (3.83), (5.17), 4.76 = 4.74
I continued this into a PB avg of 12 of 4.88 seconds 

3x3: (15.43), 16.65, 16.08, (19.58), 19.35 = 17.36

4x4: 1:28.63, 1:37.07, (1:23.52), 1:25.76, (1:46.16) = 1:30.48

3x3 OH: (23.19), (29.70), 25.79, 26.32, 24.67 = 25.60
Good average 

3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
:fp I messed up the parity algorithm on the first solve, and I was interrupted halfway through the last solve.

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:52.90


----------



## janelle (May 20, 2010)

*2x2x2*
7.99, (9.89), (4.68), 8.04, 8.11
Average of 5: *8.05*
Nice. The 4.68 was kinda lucky 

*3x3x3*
(21.45), 24.96, 24.02, (27.12), 26.64
Average of 5: *25.21*
Pretty good


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 20, 2010)

2x2: 3.80, 3.38, 6.38, 4.95, 6.72 = 5.04 Ill never get a good average 
3x3: DNF(38.01), 17.75, 17.69, 19.32, 17.94 = 18.33 
4x4: 1:23.10, 1:44.38, 1:28.59, 1:22.18, 1:27.26 = 1:26.31
5x5: 3:01.22, 2:24.51, 2:11.07, 2:30.86, 2:34.10 = 2:29.82 now that is just embarasing 
6x6: 4:43.15, 4:49.92, 4:51.53, 5:44.52, 4:58.48 
2x2 BLD: DNF(28.82), 31.18, DNF(19.40) not too bad
Master Magic: 2.81, 2.90, 3.18, 5.06, 3.02 = 3.03 
Magic: 1.61, 1.66, 1.66, 6.48, DNF = 3.27 Got v angry after this average, and broke my magic
Square-1: 32.66, 46.19, 44.02, 58.02, 43.19 = 44.47 This is good
Megaminx: 1:32.86, 1:56.56, 1:51.73, 1:56.49, 1:52.83 = 1:53.68
3x3 OH: 36.68, 47.11, 53.75, 49.67, 44.83 = 47.20 Good! 
Clock: 25.09, 19.17, 21.59, 32.14, 22.30 = 22.99 I hate clock...
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:04.66
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:58.72 Sub-2 is good 

Ive recently been practicing Square-1 and have learnt a lot of algs


----------



## JunwenYao (May 20, 2010)

*Junwen Yao*
i stop cubing long times.

*2x2x2:* (4.79), 5.70, (6.46), 5.38, 5.60 = 5.56
*3x3x3:* 18.27, (18.75), 18.02, (15.64), 16.43 = 17.57
*4x4x4:* (1:01.12), 1:12.58, (1:13.09), 1:10.74, 1:06.34 = 1:09.84
*3x3x3OH:* 35.34, (37.28), 36.29, 35.90, (33.65) = 35.84
*2x2x2 BLD: *DNF(18.54), 1:09.06, 51.26 = 51.26
*pyra:* 8.48, (8.12), (12.44), 10.42, 9.24 = 9.38
*MegaM: *2:16.38, 2:17.42, (1:58.73), 2:03.76, (2:31.65) = 2:12.52
*sq1: *2:49.18, 2:19.92, (DNF(4:25.74)), (1:37.76), 1:53.14 = 2:20.75 fun puzzle for me


----------



## The Rubik Mai (May 20, 2010)

2x2:5.84,5.69,5.22+,4.43,3.97 = *5.11* very bad
3x3:12.46,13.08,12.05,21.93,11.91 = *12.53*
4x4:1:00.75,53.28,59.06,56.22,51.78 = *56.19*
5x5:1:47.88,1:44.40,1:43.96,1:45.97,1:57.18 = *1:46.08*
7x7:5:46.68,6:27.41,5:52.41,5:50.55,4:57.50 = *5:49.88* bad
OH:26.18,26.03,23.19,23.21,23.15 = *24.14*
234Relay: *1:26.22*
2345Relay: *3:03.11*
Magic:1.02,1.03,1.05,0.96,0.96 = *1.00*
MasterMagic:2.59,3.21,2.93,2.90,3.13 = *2.99*
Pyraminx:6.61,9.00,8.59,DNF(7.71),11.91 = *9.83*
SQ1:42.97,55.69,40.08,1:11.36,DNF = *56.67*

FM: 53 moves
CROSS: D' L2 F' D' L F' L'
F2L:F' U2 F L' U2 L U B U B2 U' B U' L U L' F U F' U' F U F'
OLL:M' L U L' U L U2 L' U M
PLL:L' U' L F2 D R' U R U' R D' F2 U2


----------



## PM 1729 (May 20, 2010)

*3x3x3 FMC: 33 moves*

Scramble:R' D' U2 B' R U L2 B2 D L' U R2 B' U F2 R' F' R2 U'

Solution:F' U2 R' U' R L D2 L D B' L B L' D L' D' L' D2 L D2 R' D L2 D' R D L2 B D' L2 B' D F2 (33)


Spoiler



Explanation:
This is going to be tough

F2 on inverse makes 2 pairs
F2 as premove for scramble
2x2x2: F' U2 R' U' R

Switch to inverse scramble with premoves: R' U R U2 F
2x2x3:F2 D' B L2 B'

Switch back to scramble with premoves: B L2 B' D F2
On scramble:2x2x3+pair:F' U2 R' U' R L2

Switch back to inverse scramble with premoves:L2 R' U R U2 F
On inverse : F2l-1: F2 D' B L2 D B' D L' D2 L2

Finally , switch back to scramble with premoves:
L2 D2 L D' * B D' L2 B' D F2(10)
On scramble: F2L-1+ 1x2x2 block in LL: F' U2 R'U'R L D2 L (8)
Leave 3 corners: D B' L B L' D L' D' L (9-1=8 cancels with premove)
Insert at *-> D'R'D L2 D' R D L2(8-1=7)
Total: 10+8+8+7=33

Safety solution(35 moves) after 16 minutes was 
Premove for inverse: B2(1) (To correct F2L-1)
On inverse:
2x2x2: R2 U' B' D U2 R2(6)
2x2x3: D F' D F D' (5)
F2L-1: L' D' B2 D(4)
EO: B' L' B (3)
Leave 3 corners: L' D L2 D' L2 D L2 D' L2 (9)
Last 3 corners: U' F' U B' U' F U B (8-1 cancels with premove)



After finding that 35 mover I started using NISS every time I got stuck. Not a very good insertion though. Still OK in the end

*3x3x3 OH:* 43.09, 32.18, 34.48, 37.83, 42.17 = *38.16*
The two sup 40s spoilt it

*3x3x3:* 25.35, 24.07, 18.72, 16.40, 19.20=*20.67*
Pop on first .


----------



## mande (May 20, 2010)

3x3: 20.76, (22.52), 17.55, 17.48, (14.81) = 18.60
Comment: First two solves messed it up.

3x3 OH: 37.09, (DNF), (31.27), 42.88, 34.67 = 38.21
Comment: Bad.

3x3 MTS: 1:03.89, (1:19.42), 1:08.75, (59.24), 1:07.41 = 1:06.68
Comment: I think that's a PB average.

3x3 BLD: 2:18.66, DNF(2:40.52), DNF(2:42.52) = 2:18.66
Comment: Second and third were really were both bad, both were off by a 3 cycle of edges.

3x3 FMC: 41 moves
Solution: B2 L' U D' B2 U' D L' F R2 D R2 D2 U2 R' B' U2 R' U' R' L U L2 B L U L U2 L2 B L B2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B' U'


Spoiler



2x2x2: * B2 F R2 D R2 D2
2x2x3: U2 R' B' U2 R' U' R'
F2L: L U L2 B L U L U2 L2 B L (B')
OLL and leave 3 edges: (B') U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B' U'
Insert at * : B2 L' U D' B2 U' D L' B2 to cancel 2 moves.


Back to normal


----------



## Faz (May 20, 2010)

2x2: 1.96, 3.10, 2.02, 2.72, 3.30 = 2.62
3x3: 6.08, 9.41, 9.24, 8.72, 9.10 = 9.02
Heh 6.08 nl.
MultiBLD: 2/3
2nd cube off by 3 corners.
3x3OH: 17.59, 20.16, 17.98, 17.53, 15.68 = 17.70
4x4: 38.25, 40.31, 46.50, 49.46, 40.88 = 42.56


----------



## sz35 (May 20, 2010)

*2x2* 4.97,5.27,5.36,(4.46),(7.68) = *5.20* Awesome! 
*3x3* 16.61,16.66,17.28,(17.69),(15.18) = *16.85* So-So
*4x4* 59.44,1:07.36,(1:22.80),58.31,(56.36) = *1:01.70* New PB a5  
*5x5 * (1:44.59),1:59.56,1:56.33,(2:14.05),1:52.15 = *1:56.01* Bad, but not awful.
*OH* (38.96),33.84,(27.88),32.13,36.00 = *33.99* So-So
*2BLD* 1:14.50,38.86,DNF = *38.36* Very nice 
*3BLD* DNF,3:30.43,DNF = *3:30.43* Great!  
*234 Relay* *1:32.83* Great! 
*2345 Relay* *3:42.36 * NOT AGAIN! :confused:   I hate double parity on 4x4!
*Multi BLD** 0/2 in 9:03.17* I knew last week scrambles were easy! This time they were a little bit harder and see what happens!


----------



## ManasijV (May 20, 2010)

2x2: 3.78, 3.08, 5.83, 5.41, 4.62
PLL skip on the first.
3x3: 13.56, 13.12, 12.35, 11.28, 12.28
My best result in the weekly competition I think 
3x3 OH: 23.35, 20.93, 25.03, 22.74, 24.70
Gotta love the F II
3x3 BLD: 1:37.36, 1:45.11, 1:18.93
Difficult scrambles? (The first two)
3x3 Multi: 3/3 in 8:56.65
4x4: 1:29.43, 1:25.38, 1:40.21, 1:31.95, 1:29.05
234: 1:53.72 (PP)
FMC: 33
B R F R' B' R F' R' D B' L B L' D L2 D' L2 B' D' R' B' R' U F R2 D2 R D' R D' U B U


Spoiler



Scramble R' D' U2 B' R U L2 B2 D L' U R2 B' U F2 R' F' R2 U'
On inverse scramble
Blocks U' B' U' D R' D R' D2 R2 F' U' (11)
More blocks: R B R D B (4)
All but 3 corners: L2 D L2 D' L B' L' B D' (9)
R F R' B R F' R' B' (8)
I still have half an hour left. I will look for insertions later.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 3x3: 6.08, ...
> Heh 6.08 nl.



Yeah, heh is the word  I assume nl means non lucky.


----------



## Laura O (May 20, 2010)

*3x3*: 27.95, 23.40, 26.88, 29.57, 29.81 = 28.13
*4x4*: 2:09.29, 2:00.01, 2:17.62, 2:03.69, 2:00.46 = 2:04.48
*5x5*: 3:56.86, 3:56.20, 4:12.00, (3:54.89), (4:18.68) = 4:01.69
*Clock*: 8.75, 8.81, 9.02, (8.30), (9.83) = 8.86

*Magic*: (2.97)2.25, 2.34, 2.11, (1.90) = 2.23
*Master Magic*: 5.27, (6.18), 5.36, 5.78, (4.77) = 5.47
Comment: Finally received my Rubik's Master Magic last week - 4.77 is new PB


----------



## xXzaKerXx (May 20, 2010)

3x3: 23.57, (29.12), 25.25, DNF, (22.93)=25.21


----------



## r_517 (May 20, 2010)

2x2x2: (11.56) (6.43) 8.30 7.52 8.78 = 8.20
3x3x3: 32.07 22.95 (22.09) 22.98 (32.67) = 26.00
4x4x4: (2:03.06) 1:57.02 1:50.68 (1:38.53) 1:56.86 = 1:54.85
3x3x3 One Handed: 51.41 52.88 (47.02) (1:00.49+) 59.86 = 54.72
Clock: (11.68) (7.29) 7.77 9.19 7.86 = 8.27

The scrambles for Clock this week are so easy get stuck on my 1st and 4th solves, or the result should be sub 8


----------



## Escher (May 20, 2010)

OH: 19.90, (23.45), 19.63, (17.40), 21.60 = 20.38
_Happy with this  NR pls._

2x2: 2.60, (2.55), (4.18), 2.78, 2.77 = 2.72
_Decent scrambles, but I don't understand why everybody thought they were so awesome..._

3x3: 10.56, 9.67, 9.99, (14.76), (7.35) = 10.07
_7 was a PLL skip __ 14 a pop >_>_


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 20, 2010)

2x2: 2.33, 3.23, 2.21, 2.80, 3.41 = 2.79
3x3: 11.80, 10.93, 11.23, 11.99, 8.01 = 11.32 - really nice last solve  non-lucky 
4x4: 54.59, 52.92, 47.95, 56.95, 41.25 = 51.82
5x5: 1:27.14, 1:28.44, 1:22.58, 1:31.18, 1:33.01 = 1:28.92 - really good 
6x6: 2:58.80, 2:56.82, 3:05.50, 2:55.21, 3:11.80 = 3:00.37
7x7: 4:57.43, 5:05.60, 4:49.90, 5:01.55, 5:09.13 = 5:01.33
2x2 BLD: 31.73, 16.46, 27.35 = 16.46
3x3 BLD: 1:32.24, 1:29.96, DNF(1:10.21) = 1:29.96
4x4 BLD: DNF (10:41), DNS, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 1/2 7:02
3x3 OH: 22.00, 21.57, 14.91, 21.90, 14.76 = 19.46 - wtfsingles?!
3x3 WF: 2:00.01, 2:21.24, 2:13.44, 2:33.34, 2:05.96 = 2:13.55
3x3 MTS: 1:14.60, 1:23.76, 58.68, 1:04.25, 43.13 = 1:05.84 - wow, last one was crazy! skips all over the place!
2-4 relay: 1:09.77
2-5 relay: 2:48.11
Magic: 1.34, 1.32, 1.48, 1.26, 1.34 = 1.33
Master Magic: 3.24, 3.57, 3.45, 3.32, 3.87 = 3.45
Clock: 10.41, 11.28, 10.96, 9.87, 11.56 = 10.88
Megaminx: 58.99, 1:02.61, 1:02.41, 1:05.67, 1:05.57 = 1:03.53
Pyraminx: 4.26, 7.77, 5.05, 6.33, 4.19 = 5.21
Square-1: 23.73, 22.85, 19.25, 21.20, 16.56 = 21.10

3x3 FMC: 37



Spoiler



Scramble: R' D' U2 B' R U L2 B2 D L' U R2 B' U F2 R' F' R2 U'
Solution: D' F D B' D' F' D B' R2 D R2 U F' D2 R B2 U B R2 U2 R' U' B' R' B U' B U2 B' U R' U2 R B U' B' U (37)

2x2x2: . B2 R2 D R2 U F' D2 (7) - heh 
2x2x3: R B2 U B (11)
F2L#3: R2 U2 R' U' B' R' B (18)
F2L#4+OLL: U' B U2 B' U R' U2 R B U' B' (29)
AUF: U (30)

At . insert D' F D B' D' F' D B (38)

one move cancels. 
FMC became a lot more fun now that I've gotten some tips from Teemu, too bad I didn't find a good way to use them in this solve :/


----------



## Isbit (May 20, 2010)

*3x3:* 27.68, *23.01*, 30.52, *31.09*, 24.68 = *27.63*
OUCH! These are some really, really bad times. Should be, like, five seconds faster 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF (44.57), 43.99, 39.07 = *39.07*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(1:44.86), DNF (3:46.87, lol), 1:40.43 (33) = *1:40.43*
Yay, second fastest time ever  on the other hand, I did my fastest solve ever the solve just before these . I'll be sub-1:30 in two weeks.
*4x4 BLD:* DNF (16:55), DNF (15:53), 11:24.44 (5:xy) = *11:24.44*
after the first one I realised that the Y perm actually changes the centers. That's why I've been DNFing so many 4x4's... . The second one hade some huge recall delays before I gave up with only four edges left 
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, 
*Multi: 2/9 60:00*
Well, this week was a disaster. I felt tired and out of shape and my memowords sucked, to say the least. I thought I'd try to speed it but still spent 41 minutes memoing. Had finished "solving" 6 cubes after one hour, got my sventh as well, but then I accidentaly swiched my two last cubes. I tried jumping between halffinished cubes a lot. That was probably not such a great idea. I think this is my worst multi ever pointwise.

*3x3 OH:* 35.81, *57.78*, 43.31, 36.31, *34.75* = *38.48*
 I felt that I was fast today.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 20, 2010)

3x3: 12.24, 11.53, (14.71), 11.28, (10.75) = 11.69 Pleased  No warmup
2x2: 5.40, 6.42, (DNF), 4.14, (3.36) = 5.32 oops 
4x4: (1:03.88), 1:01.44, 57.56, (56.27), 56.66 = 58.55
OH: (32.71), 31.07, 25.36, 24.91, (24.80) = 27.11 stupid first 2 solves
Pyra: 9.74, 13.16, (14.82), 9.07, (7.45) = 10.66
2x2 BLD: 26.59, 26.30, DNF = 26.30
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF Hmppf...
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS


----------



## bamboocha (May 20, 2010)

*2x2: *(6.17) 6.63 8.11 (10.68) 6.75 = 7.16
Comments: I think it's good for me. Next time I'll try to get sub-7.
*3x3: *21.63 26.91 (42.75) (21.11) 22.04 = 23.53
Comments: BAD! There was a small pop on the second solve and a major one on the third solve.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 20, 2010)

4x4x4BLD: 6:32.79 [2:26.64], DNS, DNS
5x5x5BLD: 13:51.20 [5:52.57], DNS, DNS
Last solves before Belgium  Funny thing is that after doing a few 4bld in the past days, 5:52 for 5bld felt like a slow memo


----------



## ben1996123 (May 20, 2010)

*2x2 - *(1.93), 2.25, 2.47, 2.59, (3.64) = 2.44
_Comment - good _



xXzaKerXx said:


> 3x3: 23.57, (29.12), 25.25, DNF, (22.93)=25.21



Your signature is a lie.


----------



## cubedude7 (May 20, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 
*3x3x3*:
*4x4x4*:
*5x5x5*:
*6x6x6*:
*7x7x7*: 
*2x2x2 BLD*: 
*3x3x3 BLD*:
*3x3x3 OH*: 
*Pyraminx*:
*Megaminx*: 
*Square-1*:
*Clock*:
*2x2+3x3+4x4*:
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*:


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 4x4x4BLD: 6:32.79 [2:26.64], DNS, DNS
> 5x5x5BLD: 13:51.20 [5:52.57], DNS, DNS
> Last solves before Belgium  Funny thing is that after doing a few 4bld in the past days, 5:52 for 5bld felt like a slow memo


Perhaps we'll be seeing a WR? Good luck!


----------



## LarsN (May 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4BLD: 6:32.79 [2:26.64], DNS, DNS
> ...



Yes, good luck in Belgium. I hope you'll give the WR a good beating


----------



## Edam (May 20, 2010)

*3x3* (13.52), (17.44), 15.41, 15.66, 15.40 = *15.49*


----------



## James Ludlow (May 20, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 9.00 11.29 8.95 15.80 15.11 = *11.80*
*3x3* - 23.30 22.54 22.36 23.55 26.65 = *23.13*
*4x4* - 1.31.01 1.32.45 1.27.54 1.20.25 1.25.27 = *1.27.94 *
*5x5* - 2.12.21 2.33.15 2.27.54 2.28.07 2.33.47 = *2.29.53*
*6x6* - 4.33.01 4.19.63 4.52.99 4.40.88 4.44.30 = *4.39.40*
*3x3 OH* - 1.01.32 1.08.99 50.27 1.00.46 1.19.19 = *1.03.59*
*2-4 Relay* - *2.17.33*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.25.40*
*Clock* - 14.50 13.86 11.40 14.56 13.68 = *14.01*
*Magic* - 15.44 18.70 20.51 15.73 18.27 = *17.57* _comment - OHITABLD_
*Master Magic* - 3.09 2.98 2.88 3.11 2.88 = *2.98*


----------



## Baian Liu (May 20, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.87, (3.50), (4.62), 3.65, 4.05 = 3.86
*3x3:* 17.11, 17.92, 17.67, (21.98), (15.87) = 17.57
*4x4:* (1:12.54), (2:01.31), 1:29.05, 1:47.84, 1:15.58 = 1:30.82
*234:* 1:53.76
*2345:* 4:41.12
*Clock:* (22.40), 20.15, (16.19), 17.54, 20.51 = 19.40
*Pyraminx:* 11.80, 12.10, 10.80, (14.24), (8.90) = 11.57
*SQ-1:* 2:21.31, (1:29.62), 1:47.08, (DNF), 1:48.55 = 1:58.98


----------



## Edmund (May 20, 2010)

2x2
3.43
3.06, 3.50, 3.73, 2.38, 4.27

2x2 (BLD)
29.81
dnf, 29.81, dnf

3x3 (OH)
27.96
23.94, 29.10, 36.99, 29.66, 25.11

OH was really good, 2x2 was good for my current times but i use to be faster and the 2x2 bld im stunned i got. i did like 10 solves more after these and dnf'd em all.


----------



## Anthony (May 21, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> *2x2 - *(1.93), 2.25, 2.47, 2.59, (3.64) = 2.44
> _Comment - good _
> 
> 
> ...



So are your times, amirite?

I dare you to film an average with these scrambles. Yes, I said do them again. Should be even faster, right?


----------



## Kirjava (May 21, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I dare you to film an average with these scrambles. Yes, I said do them again. Should be even faster, right?




I admire the size of your balls. I guessing that he won't be replying to this thread again though.


----------



## PeterV (May 21, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (5.38), 5.83, 7.21, 7.30, (8.66) = *6.78 avg.*
Comment: Great average for me, all NL. Almost on par with my average from last week that had 4 skips.

3x3x3: 25.81, (28.96), 25.38, 23.69, (20.31) = *24.96 avg.*
Comment: Another great average for me. Second comp in a row with a sub-25 average


----------



## jave (May 21, 2010)

2x2x2: 9.93, 9.00, 9.40, 12.25, 9.69
3x3x3: 22.97, 26.61, 33.03, 31.30, 31.81
4x4x4: 1:54.69, 2:14.69, 1:31.91, 1:34.15, 1:45.50
5x5x5: 3:33.83, 3:09.63, 3:05.75, 3:21.61, 3:19.33
3x3x3 OH: 55.71, 1:16.56, 1:03.36, 54.31, 49.78
3x3x3 MTS: 1:54.44, 2:50.77, 1:56.61, 3:59.13, 2:17.97
2-3-4 Relay: 2:23.02
2-3-4-5 Relay: 7:09.41
Magic: 2.41, 2.84, 2.03, 1.77, 3.36
Pyraminx: 18.11, 23.56, 25.56, 24.86, 11.11
Sq-1: 2:56.58, 1:20.63, 2:17.68, 2:07.16+, 1:43.55

Comments:
Hooray for 2x2x2. 
4x4x4 - Argh, pop on first solve, ruined OLL on second solve.
5x5x5 - Pop on first and fourth solve, PLL skip on last solve, new PB avg of 5 
Screwed up the 5x5x5 solve in 2345 relay


----------



## onionhoney (May 21, 2010)

2x2: (2.83), 2.48, 2.35, (1.92), 2.21 = 2.35. Good.
3x3: (8.67), (9.73), 9.20, 9.22, 9.22=9.21 
lol PB. Really easy CF. and LLs are not so hard. Anyway the most surprising thing is the 0.01SD.


----------



## Stini (May 21, 2010)

*FMC: 22 HTM* 

Pre-moves: F2 B'

Solution: F' U2 D R' U' R B D' L2 R F D' F' R' B D' B' D B D2 F2 B2

2x2x2: F' U2. R' U' R
Double x-cross: D B D' L2
F2L minus slot + EO: R F D' F' R'
Leave 3 corners: B D' B' D B D2 B' (one move cancelled after adding pre-moves in the end)

Then the funny part, insert D R' U' R D' R' U R to cancel 8(!!) moves.

Seems like I just overlooked the other way to build the 2x2x3-block since I cancelled so many moves with the insertion.


----------



## undick (May 21, 2010)

*3x3* 19.26, 21.42, 18.70, 21.62, 20.28 *Ao5 20,32*
*3x3 OH* 34.15, 33.65, 35.99, 35.13, 27.32 *Ao5 34,31*


----------



## ManasijV (May 21, 2010)

Stini said:


> *FMC: 22 HTM*
> 
> Pre-moves: F2 B'
> 
> ...



HOLY ****!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2010)

Wow, an 8-move cancellation - that's sweet!


----------



## Krag (May 21, 2010)

*Henrik Krag*

*2x2x2:* 11.86, (7.49), 10.27, (13.01), 11.10 *=11.08*

*3x3x3:* 42.68, (45.38), 42.26, (41.38), 42.02 *=42.32*

*4x4x4:* DNF, (4:51.96), (DNF).... *=DNF*
Hate pops...

*5x5x5:* (9:31.10), 9:14.70, 9:05.22, 8:43.86, (7:41.25) *=9:01.26*

*2-3-4 relay:* *=4:09.44*

*2-3-4-5 relay:* *=11:40.12*

*pyraminx:* 22.39, (23.05), (17.06), 20.10, 21.47 *=21.32*


----------



## gavnasty (May 21, 2010)

3x3x3:
(16.35), 16.50, 18.68, (21.33), 17.10
Average: 17.43

3x3x3 OH:
35.43, (38.48), 34.54, (33.24), 36.54
Average: 35.50

3x3x3 MTS:
(1:30.05), 1:48.00, 1:43.05, (1:49.91), 1:45.76
Average: 1:45.60


----------



## Evan Liu (May 21, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.14 (4.07) 4.08 (9.03) 6.31 => 5.84

*3x3:* 20.77 (23.05) (17.31) 17.66 19.79 => 19.41

*4x4:* 1:24.76 (1:17.88) (1:37.40) 1:21.68 1:24.85 => 1:23.76

*5x5:* (3:26.46) (2:52.59) 3:05.85 2:54.71 3:12.75 => 3:04.43

*2x2 BLD:* 25.83 DNF DNF => 25.83

*3x3 OH:* 40.72 (52.53) 38.34 (37.15) 37.82 => 38.96

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:51.40

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 4:37.91

*Magic:* 1.48 (1.25) 2.59 1.45 (DNF) => 1.84

Comment: New magic, still a little stiff.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 21, 2010)

*3x3:* 28.56, 22.20, 25.14, 24.99, 34.81 average 26.23 
*3x3 OH: *45.30, 33.34, DNF(57.55), 33.06, 34.31 average 37.65
*2x2: *12.81, 11.08, 13.24, 12.13, 10.31 average 12.01


----------



## cincyaviation (May 21, 2010)

2x2: 4.78, 6.31, 5.83, 5.20, 5.97 = 5.67
meh, fail execution on one and fail recognition on another
3x3: 19.63, 28.89, 21.77, 27.84, 20.94 = 23.52
horrible, but ok for a counting 27
3x3 One-Handed: 1:05.05, 1:18.66, 1:17.05, 1:10.81, 50.55 = 1:10.97 
lol, PB single on the last one, would have been sub 48 if it werent for the popup...


----------



## MTGjumper (May 21, 2010)

2x2: (3.45), 3.69, (5.53), 4.11, 4.34 = 4.05
3x3: (10.21), 13.84, (14.62), 12.83, 12.67 = 13.11
4x4: 57.80, 1:01.76, (1:05.76), 1:05.71, (56.64) = 1:01.76
5x5: 1:54.70, 1:56.66, (2:14.42), (1:52.39), 1:57.31 = 1:56.22
234: 1:19.77
2345: 3:09.04
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 34.83 = 34.83
OH: (24.78), 27.82, (29.07), 25.58, 26.43 = 26.61
Sq1: 14.65, (13.12), (18.91), 13.68, 14.50 = 14.28

I feel so slow


----------



## ben1996123 (May 21, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2 - *(1.93), 2.25, 2.47, 2.59, (3.64) = 2.44
> ...



*no... theyre just easy scrambles...*

er... why?


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 22, 2010)

Michael Erskine
2x2x2: 13.72, (DNF), (11.83), 17.69, 17.44 = 16.28
(Ugh! Many mistakes!) 
3x3x3: (36.31), 37.27, (44.94), 37.21, 43.54 = 39.34
4x4x4: 2:48.06, 2:31.73, (2:15.67), 2:20.62, (3:08.98) = 2:33.47
5x5x5: 4:42.85, (4:45.80), 4:28.32, (4:13.04), 4:21.00 = 4:30.72
6x6x6: 8:20.85, 8:38.43, (7:25.75), (8:40.16), 7:53.98 = 8:17.75
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:08.80
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 8:05.05

 I give up


----------



## Cubenovice (May 22, 2010)

Cubenovice
*2x2x2:* 17.80, 18.91, (16.06), 16.81, (47.50) = 17.84
Perhaps a DNF on the 5t solve would look better ;-)
*3x3x3:* (57.77), (40.48), 50.27, 53.27, 46.28 = 49.94
*4x4x4:* 5:51.52, 5:42.67, (5:35.64), (8:40.38), 5:56.36 = 5:50.18
messed up edge parity at the 4th solve and while trying to correct things only got worse
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* = 7:59.14
Went very well up to the end of the 4x4X4, first found two unpaired aedges after finishing the white cross, then totaly failed to recognize if I had Z, E, H or U PLL due to edge parity.


----------



## PM 1729 (May 22, 2010)

ManasijV said:


> 2x2: 3.78, 3.08, 5.83, 5.41, 4.62
> FMC: 33
> B R F R' B' R F' R' D B' L B L' D L2 D' L2 B' D' R' B' R' U F R2 D2 R D' R D' U B U
> 
> ...



Is that a +2? Its missing an R2 at the end. 


Stini said:


> *FMC: 22 HTM*
> 
> Pre-moves: F2 B'
> 
> ...



Woah! Vey nice. I got the same start (2x2x2) as you  . 8 moves cancellation is just wow. 
FMC is probably the toughest WR to break right now though.


----------



## guusrs (May 22, 2010)

Stini said:


> *FMC: 22 HTM*
> 
> Pre-moves: F2 B'
> 
> ...



Fantastic solve Teemu!
8 move cancellation is exceptional
Didn't look at the scramble yet, let's see...

Gus


----------



## JackJ (May 22, 2010)

2x2x2: 3.73, 6.24, 4.05, 6.84, 4.51 = 4.94
3x3x3: 21.26, 22.68, 18.79, 27.77, 17.86 = 20.91
I need to start focusing on 3x3 rather than 2x2...


----------



## ManasijV (May 22, 2010)

PM 1729 said:


> ManasijV said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: 3.78, 3.08, 5.83, 5.41, 4.62
> ...



:fp I copied the scramble wrong  (R D'....)
Can I change the solution? I still have some time to spare in that attempt


----------



## wsc78 (May 22, 2010)

2x2 - 8.49, 7.71, 7.83, 7.12, 8.24 = 7.93 AVG
Cube: LanLan
3x3 - 22.15, 24.50, 26.07, 22.60, 24.34 = 23.81 AVG
Cube: Alpha V
Magic - 1.79, 1.88, 1.76, 1.68, 1.94 = 1.81 AVG


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (May 22, 2010)

1. 19.89 
2. 19.19 
3. 19.81 
4. 19.48 
5. 20.32 (aw.. so close to a full sub-20 avg :<)
3x3 ^

So close. Avg of 19.73, Used a ghosthand 1


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 22, 2010)

3x3: (10.34) 10.40 14.25 (17.43) 14.30 = 12.98

maybe more later. OLL skip on the 17 =P


----------



## Lumej (May 22, 2010)

Lumej

*234:* 2:37.66
*2x2:* 11.04, 9.10, (8.86), 9.49, (11.13) = 9.88
*3x3:* (21.22), 25.55, 24.12, 21.75, (28.32) = 23.81
*3x3oh:* 1:03.23, 1:00.02, 58.92, (57.06), (DNF) = 1:00.72
*2345:* 6:45.83
*sq-1:* 1:41.58, (1:01.58), 1:49.25, 1:49.13, (2:00.92) = 1:46.65
*4x4:* 1:57.14, (2:08.46), (1:50.66), 1:58.51, 1:58.14 = 1:57.93
*MTS:* 1:27.84, (2:03.12), 1:28.79, 1:50.07, (1:24.78) = 1:35.57
*2x2bld:* 2:07.46, 1:26.38, DNF = 1:26.38
*3x3bld:* 6:38.77, 5:17.84, 6:04.63 = 5:17.84
_That's really good for me, a PB =) I simply didn't check memo as often..._
*magic:* 2.21, (2.03), (4.05), 2.21, 2.75 = 2.39
I did 5x5 and megaminx, but I lost the times because my PC crashed ... grrr..


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 22, 2010)

*3x3 OH:* 55.90, (1:00.79), (33.41), 45.72, 59.12 = 53.58


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 23, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* 24.14 23.71 19.37 24.26 20.14 = *22.66* 
*3x3:* 47.80 54.86 48.57 40.80 47.31 = *47.89* 
*4x4:* 3:16.73 3:14.75 2:39.15 2:52.09 3:45.60 = *3:07.86*
*5x5:* 7:44.61 7:15.40 6:44.30 6:49.84 9:34.58 = *7:16.62*
*2-4Rel:	DNF*
*2-5Rel:	12:09.57*

Blind
*2x2BLD:* dnf	44.91	dnf	= * 44.91*
Plain bad, though no easy solves for me.
*3x3BLD:	*dnf dnf dnf * = DNF*
Both slow and bad
*4x4BLD:	*dnf dnf dnf * = DNF*
Mishandled parity alg on nr 1, arrgh.
*5x5BLD:	*dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
Last one was 2 +-centers off.
*Multi:	7/8	= 6 * in 56:25
One cube (nr 2) messed up because I lost orientation while fixing 
twisted corners (I do that before the other solving). All else perfect. A pity

All in all a real bad week. 
But no real interest in slowsolving and too much
interest in going (too) fast in blindsolving.


----------



## marthaurion (May 24, 2010)

Weekly Competition 2010-21

2x2
Times: (4.94), (7.00), 5.83, 6.30, 6.38
Average: 6.17
Not as consistent as I’m used to

3x3
Times: (16.80), (14.30), 15.80, 16.25, 15.16
Average: 15.74
Meh

4x4
Times: (1:30.05), 1:29.81, (1:22.55), 1:26.72, 1:29.69
Average: 1:28.74
Alright

3x3 OH
Times: 43.56, 47.28, (40.33), (55.58), 50.40
Average: 47.08
Terrible

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
Time: 2:20.47
Alright

Magic
Times: 1.88, 1.83, 1.72, (1.72), (1.93)
Average: 1.81
Normal

Pyraminx
Times: (22.84), 12.52, 15.84, 13.84, (12.38)
Average: 14.07
Looks impressive, but it was really lucky.


----------



## Neo63 (May 24, 2010)

*3x3*: 13.85, 14.68, 14.33, 15.43, 17.70 = 14.81
Very nice
*OH*: 36.13, 27.21, 31.67, 38.00, 33.92 = 33.92
PLLs were Z, U, U, G, G lol gotta learn the 2gen Z perm
*2x2*: 3.01, 4.29, 3.37, 5.21, 4.39 = 4.02
lolscrambles
*2x2BLD*: DNF[1:06.89], DNF[30.97], DNF[18.11] = DNF
Failweek...Should not have DNF'd the second one, so easy  and I basically gave up the last one
*Pyraminx*: 3.36, 7.92, 7.54, 5.42, 6.34 = 6.43
I hate tips 
*Square-1*: 14.29, 17.48, 23.68, 23.02, 22.49 = 21.00
The last three completely ruined my average...
*Magic*:1.12, 1.11, 1.14, 1.10, 1.06 = 1.11
I'm very pleased with this average, pb single and avg 
*4x4*: 1:17.50[OP], 1:10.13[OP], 1:09.68, 1:12.12, 1:04.26[PP] = 1:10.64
Damn that last one was easily sub-1...I was at PLL at 52 
*Megaminx*: 2:31.26, 2:28.27, 2:27.75, 2:13.19, 2:11.97 = 2:23.31
Bad
*5x5*: 2:13.07, 2:16.45, 2:20.51, 2:11.01, 2:22.31 = 2:16.68
*234*: 1:37.27[OP]
*2345*: 3:45.28
Fail 5x5


----------



## okayama (May 25, 2010)

Thank you for your kind and encouraging words on solving a big cube blindfolded in the previous thread!

*2x2x2*: (07.74), 07.52, 07.73, (10.32), 09.82 = *08.43*

*3x3x3*: 26.12, (21.17), 22.01, 26.05, (26.61) = *24.73*

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 4:21.35, DNF [5:25.82], 4:30.33 = *4:21.35*

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 25:51.86, DNF [29:23.55], DNS = *25:51.86*
2nd: failed to undo a setup move

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [65:30.88], 48:31.25, DNS = *48:31.25*
1st: 5 centers unsolved

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *1/3, 27:55.84*
1st: horrible, 2nd: 2 twisted corners left

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *20 htm*
YEEEES! YEEEEEEEES! I wrote down the following solution in 56 minutes.



Spoiler



Scramble: R' D' U2 B' R U L2 B2 D L' U R2 B' U F2 R' F' R2 U'
Solution: F D F2 U2 R D' R2 U' R U' L' D L' D2 F' D F D U F2

NISS solve.

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: L' U F2

2x2x2 block: F D F2
2x2x3 block: R D' R' L'

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: L R D R' F2 D' F'

2x2x2 block: F2 U'
Extra 1x2x3: D' F' D' F
Finish F2L: D2 L D'
All but 3 corners: L U R' U R U2 L'
Pre-move correction: L R D R' * F2 D' F'

Insert at *: R D' R' U2 R D R' U2

11 moves cancel in total! I'm really satisfied with this result except that this is not an official record.


----------



## Zane_C (May 25, 2010)

That's one nice solution.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (May 25, 2010)

2x2x2: 6.19 , (14.03) , 8.72 , (5.44) , 10.18 = 8.36
3x3x3: (18.94) , 17.27 , (14.81) , 16.94 , 17.93 = 17.58
4x4x4: 1:04.18 , (59.31) , (1:14.55) , 1:05.28 , 1:03.58 = 1:04.35
5x5x5:	2:31.52 , 2:36.15 , 2:23.34 , (2:18.66) , (2:40.84) =
6x6x6: 5:20.65 , 5:07.44 , 5:08.34 , (4:41.44) , (5:26.63) =
7x7x7: 
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 1:08.00 , DNS , DNS = 1:08.00
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 
3x3x3 One Handed: 46.21 , (52.94) , 49.16 , 39.13 , (33.69) =
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 2:04.19
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:17.30 
Magic: (9.18) , 1.81 , (1.44) , 3.03 , 1.81 = 2.22
Clock : 24.68 , (DNF) , 24.77 , 25.84 , (24.43) =
PyraMinx: (6.71) , 12.69 , 14.78 , 13.31 , (18.55) = 13.59


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2010)

okayama said:


> *4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 25:51.86, DNF [29:23.55], DNS = *25:51.86*
> 2nd: failed to undo a setup move
> 
> *5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [65:30.88], 48:31.25, DNS = *48:31.25*
> 1st: 5 centers unsolved


See - you're already getting much faster! Soon you'll be sub-30 on 5x5x5.



okayama said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *20 htm*
> YEEEES! YEEEEEEEES! I wrote down the following solution in 56 minites.


Oh, wow! Congratulations, that's totally amazing!


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 25, 2010)

Mike where are your results?
I always look forward to seeing yours and Mats' Results


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Mike where are your results?
> I always look forward to seeing yours and Mats' Results



I always try to submit mine when I'm done (or at least near done). I hope to do the multi tonight, so I'll probably submit them tomorrow.

I'm afraid I have a bad result this week - I think it's the first time this year that I got a DNF overall in 5x5x5 BLD.


----------



## joey (May 25, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> *no... theyre just easy scrambles...*
> 
> er... why?



Just want to see.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 25, 2010)

*2x2:* 2.22, 2.46, 2.68, 3.66, 2.27 = 2.47
ahahahahah 2x2....

*clock:* 6.68, 6.80, 5.78, 6.30, 7.05 = *6.59*

I hope you didn't think I'd forgotten how to solve this.


----------



## guusrs (May 25, 2010)

okayama said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *20 htm*
> YEEEES! YEEEEEEEES! I wrote down the following solution in 56 minites.
> 
> 
> ...


Wooooooooooooooooooooooooow
Unbelievable, a 9 move cancellation for an 8 move insertion!
Congratz Okayama
You're in the hall of fmc-fame now....
Gus


----------



## sutty17 (May 26, 2010)

2x2x2: 6.19 (5.70) 6.69 7.28 (8.23) = 6.72
3x3x3: 16.62 (13.96) (18.52) 16.44 16.98 = 16.68
4x4x4: (1:20.28) 1:18.03 1:14.38 (1:02.50) 1:16.97 = 1:16.46
5x5x5: 2:41.67 (2:43.39) (2:34.65) 2:40.34 2:39.10 = 2:40.37
6x6x6: (5:36.84) 5:24.25 4:57.47 (4:39.23) 5:16.59 = 5:12.77
7x7x7: 8:01.32 (8:14.84) (7:08.99) 7:35.02 7:46.63 = 7:47.66
2x2x2BLD: 1:01.99 1:10.34 DNF(1:35.66) = 1:01.99
3x3x3 OH: 48.18 (49.13) 42.08 44.04 (30.85) = 44.77
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:54.43
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:15.29
Magic: 1.18 (1.23) 1.19 (1.17) 1.20 = 1.19
Megaminx: 2:57.47 (3:25.17) (2:38.66) 3:13.54 3:06.01 = 3:05.71
Pyraminx: (5.29) 9.36 9.12 9.19 (9.48) = 9.22


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 26, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 4x4x4BLD: 6:32.79 [2:26.64], 7:59.88 [2:43.61], 5:43.96 [2:23.91] = *5:43.96*    A few more details in BLD Accomplishment thread
> 5x5x5BLD: 13:51.20 [5:52.57], DNS, DNS = *13:51.20*
> MultiBLD: *8/9 57:10.41* [40:11.17]



Astounding! Very very good solves!



> 2x2: 2.22, 2.46, 2.68, 3.66, 2.27 = 2.47
> ahahahahah 2x2....



@David: Nice to see you here again  (if only for 2.47 seconds)


----------



## Tim Major (May 26, 2010)

*2x2:* 8.16 4.97 7.00 5.80 5.77
_Eugh._
*3x3:* 20.56 22.30 18.93 17.34 19.40
_Meh._
*2x2 BLD:* 1:43.40 DNF DNF
_I took my time on the first one to guarantee success, and the last two were sub one, and only off by twisted corners._
*3x3 BLD:* 5:21.36 DNS DNS
_WOOOOOT! On film too. This is pb by 2:40 or so._
*3x3 OH:* 38.80 43.50 32.40 37.10 39.20
_Very good._
*3x3 WF:* 4:11.30 DNS DNS DNS DNS
_Meh. Too bored of feet to finish it._
*Pyraminx:* 4.84 8.33 6.78 8.71 6.55 = 7.22
_Good._

My Mum lost my 4x4, 5x5, FMC and Square-1 results. I remember my 4x4 average was 1:55.xy (so you could round it up to 1:55.99 in the results) and my FMC result was 44 I think. Don't know what you'll do with these Mats.
Thanks.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 26, 2010)

*3x3 FMC* : DNF
Epic fail, I couldn't find an(2) insertion(s) 

My solution before the fail:


Spoiler



F' U2 R' U' R D2 F2
B' U2 R2
U' L' B L
B' U B L U L' B' U' B U'


Maybe someone can help me finish it?


----------



## @uguste (May 26, 2010)

2x2x2 : (4.54), 5.85, 7.47, 6.70, (7.75) = *6.67* My eastsheen sucks.
3x3x3 : 20.73, 18.69, (21.09), 18.26, (18.19) = *19.23* :fp
4x4x4 : 1:25.18, (1:50.41), 1:25.35, (1:12.24), 1:32.06 = *1:27.53* 
5x5x5 : 3:14.66, (2:49.27), 3:09.10, (3:38.06), 3:21.88 = *3:15.21*
OH : 39.14, (57.72), 44.11, 46.85, (38.29) = *43.37*:fp
pyra : 13.39, (16.65), 14.58, 15.46, (12.23) = *14.48* tips
square-1 : 35.62, 38.52, (33.92), 42.21, (49.72) = *38.78*
234 : *2:11.56*
2345 : *5:04.77* 
MTS :
magic : 1.76, 3.74+, (9.08), (1.52), 2.46 = *2.65*


----------



## joey (May 26, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.46 3.41 3.38 (2.94) (5.66) -> 3.42
*3x3:* 13.03 (14.44) (11.88) 12.71 12.72 -> 12.82


----------



## fiqnocchio (May 26, 2010)

*3x3x3*

27.43, 26.08, (23.65), (30.69), 29.95 = 27.82


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2010)

Some disappointing results this week, I'm afraid. Worst is that I DNFed 5x5x5 BLD. 

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 4:52.59, 3:34.27, 2:16.21, 1:36.15, 2:24.47 = *2:44.98*
Comment: I think that 3x3x3 OH and 3x3x3 with feet have been hurt the most by my cutting down on weekly competition participation. It's just too easy to forget the algorithms when you don't do at least some of them every week. I was generally worse than usual, but the main problem this week was the PLLs. On the first one, I forgot the V perm and had to start over with the F2L. On the second one, I forgot the R perm and had to start over with the F2L. On the fifth one, I forgot the E perm, but I got close and it left me with a 3-corner commutator which I was able to do that kept me from having another disaster solve. Obviously I should practice my 2-look OLLs and PLLs before Nationals.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 24.34, 22.55, 25.36 = *22.55*
Comment: Wow, that was a nice set of scrambles! First one was just 3 8-movers and should have been sub-20, but I went too slow. The second one was harder than the first one, and I still got a 22.55 on it!
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:16.15, DNF [1:54.40], 1:48.68 = *1:48.68*
Comment: I mismemorized the first one, but realized it during the solve and fixed it after solving it. On the second one I stopped in the middle of an algorithm and got confused as to where I was; it was off by 5 edges and 4 corners.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:48.08 [3:48], DNF [8:46.38, 3:53], 7:17.91 [4:06] = *7:17.91*
Comment: With 5x5x5 BLD being a disaster this week, at least it was nice that 4x4x4 BLD wasn't too bad. Second one was off by 3 centers due to my shooting to the wrong piece as an execution mistake. Third one was areally fast execution - I was thinking ahead well enough to be constantly turning almost the whole way. It's a pity the memorization was so slow.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [14:29.09, 8:04], DNF [16:23.99, 7:55], DNF [17:52.74, 10:49] = *DNF*
Comment: Depressing. The first one was off by 7 wings because in my hurry, I skipped one whole location; I reoriented 6->12. The second one was off by 2 + centers - I forgot to do them; it was a very easy scramble, but I couldn't remember the centrals for a while, which cost me several minutes; no reorientation on this one. The third one was off by 2 X centers - I memorized TG instead of TK (very stupid); I didn't reorient this one either. At least they were all kind of close.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/12 = 6 points, 60:00.00* [38:00]
Comment: Second one was off by 3 edges (skipped an image), third one was off by 3 corners (memorized DV instead of DW by accident), eleventh one had 2 edges flipped and 2 corners twisted (I got confused when solving and applied my corner twist memo to flip edges instead - silly). I actually finished turning about a minute early, but I sat until the 60 minutes because I sort of knew I had skipped an image on the second cube, and I was trying to remember what it was so I could go back and fix it. I couldn't figure it out in time - another minute and I probably would have had it. These did not seem like easy scrambles to me, so I'm still pretty happy with this attempt.

And non-BLD events done BLD (so sad - no time for really big cubes BLD this week ):
*Magic:* 25.56, 23.13, 19.13, 16.27, 20.91 = *21.06*
Comment: Done OHITABLD. A little better this week.
*Master Magic:* 4.41, 4.43, 10.25, 6.56, 4.58 = *5.19*
Comment: I was trying to go too fast, and got tangled up.
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:15.56], 1:39.02, 1:02.31, DNF [54.02], DNF [1:12.03] = *DNF*
Comment: Bad week. First one had 2 edges flipped, fourth one had 2 centers twisted (I twisted them the wrong direction), fifth one had 3 edges wrong (mismemorized them).


----------



## Cride5 (May 26, 2010)

*2x2:* (15.32), 8.37+, (6.40), 8.31, 7.74 => *8.14*
Total failure on 2x2 this week!

*3x3:* 18.86, (18.82), (19.38), 19.34, 19.17 => *19.12*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF [2:19.54], 2:17.17, DNF [1:58.42] => *2:17.17*
Ugh :/

*3x3 BLD:* 10:13.29 [5:41.95 + 4:31.34], DNS, DNS => *10:13.29*
Yaaass .. new PB!!! ... almost sub 10-minutes! I know it's not fantastic, but progress for me ... very happy with this one 

*3x3 FMC: 35 moves*
Solution: R' F R B2 R' F' R B' U B U' B' U2 R B R' B' U2 B2 R' U R' F R' D R' D R D2 R U D' B U R2 


Spoiler



Inverse scramble:
Two 1x2x2's: R2 U' B' D U' (5/5)
F2L-1 + pair: R' D2 R' D' R D' R F' R U' R (11/16)
3-corners: B2 U2 B R B' R' U2 B U B' U' B' (12/28)
Niklas: B2 R' F R B2 R' F' R (8/36)
1 move cancels

Surprisingly difficult scramble considering some of the amazing solutions. Couldn't find any of these nice blockbuilding starts


----------



## PM 1729 (May 26, 2010)

okayama said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *20 htm*
> YEEEES! YEEEEEEEES! I wrote down the following solution in 56 minutes.
> 
> 
> ...



 Wow! First Teemu's 22 and then this. Interesting start and use of NISS.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 26, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> My Mum lost my 4x4, 5x5, FMC and Square-1 results. I remember my 4x4 average was 1:55.xy (so you could round it up to 1:55.99 in the results) and my FMC result was 44 I think. Don't know what you'll do with these Mats.



I'll give you a DNF in 5x5 & SQ-1. Then you at least get the participation points. Better is that you give an absolute worst limit of what you did (you surely beat me in 5x5 ) and I take that. In FMC I take a 49 as long as you only think you did 44. 

And tell your mum that cube times are important stuff


----------



## guusrs (May 26, 2010)

fmc: L' U' L U2 L2 U R' U F' U2 B D' R' B' R2 D' R2 D' B' D L' D L D' B R D2 F2 (*28*) 

Pre-sramble-move F2
2x2x3: L' U' L U2 L2 U R' U F' U2 (10)
F2L: B D' R' B' R2 D' R' (17)
LL: R' D' B' D L' D L D' B R D2 (27)
pre-move correction: F2 (28)

Was aiming on sub 25 (of course) but couldn't find the nice Teemu- and Tomoaki-frame.

Gus


----------



## kinch2002 (May 26, 2010)

I deleted my old post to post all my times here, because they're all on one spreadsheet so it's more hassle to edit in various event times than to copy and paste the whole thing here
2x2x2: 4.91, (4.56), 4.97, (7.34+), 4.94 = *4.94*
3x3x3: (16.69), 14.43, 14.93, 16.59, (12.52) = *15.32*
I'm not actually this fast
4x4x4: (1:02.57), (1:15.75), 1:06.51, 1:09.87, 1:12.54 = *1:09.64*
5x5x5: (2:46.14), 2:32.13, 2:25.42, (2:11.45), 2:18.39 = *2:25.31*
So inconsistent, just like my Belgium solves
7x7x7: (8:01.31), (8:54.61), 8:14.52, 8:13.22, 8:13.35 = *8:13.70*
2x2x2BLD: 35.41, 22.13+, DNF = *22.13*
Speedbld on 2nd one
3x3x3BLD: 1:59.65, 1:48.83, 1:56.69 = *1:48.83*
Belgium made me realise that I need to improve slightly at 3bld to stop myself from being faster per piece on 4bld than 3bld. So I've done 15 solves today and I've improved a bit
4x4x4BLD: 6:32.79 [2:26.64], 7:59.88 [2:43.61], 5:43.96 [2:23.91] = *5:43.96*    A few more details in BLD Accomplishment thread
5x5x5BLD: 13:51.20 [5:52.57], DNS, DNS = *13:51.20*
MultiBLD: *8/9 57:10.41* [40:11.17] 
Details in Blindfold Failure Thread
OH: (26.83), 28.46, (39.58), 27.98, 34.25 = *30.23*
Got the OLL I don't know twice, so my average got screwed up 
Feet: (1:54.41), 1:46.13, (1:37.86), 1:39.90, 1:45.14 = *1:43.72*
MTS: 49.84+, 51.58+, (49.83), (1:14.85), 53.94 = *51.79* 
3 sub-50s (kind of)
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: *1:45.66*
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: *4:14.21*
Megaminx: (2:47.77), (3:14.35), 2:54.83, 3:00.13, 3:04.47 = *2:59.81*
Pyraminx: 8.61, (11.52), (7.06), 8.05, 8.30 = *8.32*
Clock: (9.83), 8.07, 7.50, (6.72), 8.13 = *7.90*
Sub-WR single and average  Shame about the counting 26 in Belgium 
FMC: *31 moves* U L2 U L' F U' B L B' L' B2 D B D' B2 R U' B' U B2 U' B U2 B' D' B U' B' D B2 D


Spoiler



Normal scramble with premove D (corrects 2x2x3)
2x2x2: U L2 U L' F U' (6)
2x2x3: B L B' L' (10)
F2L-1 and orient edges: B2 D B D' B2 R (16)
Last slot and leave 3 corners: U' B' U B2 U' B U * B (24)
Insert U B' D' B U' B' D B at * to cancel 2 moves.
24+8-2+1=31 moves. Sounds rubbish now that 20 moves is winning 


No Sq-1 for a while now as Charlie has mine  Overall a good week, especially that 4bld and the clock


----------



## blah (May 27, 2010)

Hug Hey can do 12 multi!   

Is this by any chance old news?


----------



## r_517 (May 27, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Clock: (9.83), 8.07, 7.50, (6.72), 8.13 = *7.90*
> Sub-WR single and average  Shame about the counting 26 in Belgium



awesome solves


----------



## kinch2002 (May 27, 2010)

r_517 said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Clock: (9.83), 8.07, 7.50, (6.72), 8.13 = *7.90*
> ...





r_517 said:


> Clock: (11.68) (7.29) 7.77 9.19 7.86 = 8.27
> The scrambles for Clock this week are so easy get stuck on my 1st and 4th solves, or the result should be sub 8


I see that you liked the scrambles too  My 4th solve was a last corner and AUF (probably the wrong term but you know what I mean) skip.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2010)

blah said:


> Hug Hey can do 12 multi!
> 
> Is this by any chance old news?



I got 11/12 last week, which was pretty cool. This week wasn't quite as nice.

The thing that really helped me all of a sudden was creating some new rooms specifically for multi, and putting 2 cubes in each room instead of 1. Then I review them as I go 2 at a time, which is similar to the review I do with big cubes, where I review 1 room at a time (which might be X centers and wings for 5x5x5, for instance). It definitely cut a few minutes off a big attempt for me, so now 12 is within reach. I still haven't gotten a 12/12 yet, though.


----------



## Zane_C (May 27, 2010)

I didn't go very well this week.

*2x2x2:* (6.55), 7.46, 6.91, (11.58), 7.49 = 7.29
*3x3x3:* 17.87, (19.80), 18.16, 19.31, (14.92) = 18.45
*4x4x4:* (2:11.54), (1:56.18), 2:02.58, 1:59.55, 2:08.33 = 2:03.49
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:39.39
*3x3x3 OH:* 42.32, (30.14), (DNF(37.17)), 34.50, 39.93 = 38.92  
Why is it just before this I got a sub 31 average of 12? very sad.
*Pyraminx:* (14.31+), (30.73), 14.53, 19.78, 14.97 = 16.43
*2x2x2 BLD:* 57.57+, DNF, 44.41 = 44.41
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNS yet 
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 0/3 
Maby I should just stick to 2 cubes, I don't know whether it was the memory that got recalled wrong or the execution.


----------



## Stini (May 27, 2010)

I surely expected to win with my 22 this week. 

Well done, Tomoaki! That 9-move cancellation is just ridiculous, it's mind boggling to just think that you actually saved moves by solving more pieces!


----------



## Micael (May 27, 2010)

multiBLD: 5/5 in 23:20 [14:49]
Did safe, like I would do in competition.

Just too busy this week.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Hug Hey can do 12 multi!
> ...



What do you mean by putting cubes in different rooms?
Does it help by litterally putting cubes in different places around your house when doing multi BLD?
It must be a weird sight to see you walking around your house while solving Cubes blindfolded in lots of different rooms


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 27, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...


Hahaha


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Funny. Of course I'm just talking about imaginary Roman Rooms for my memorization. But it might be fun to do something like that - a BLD room-to-room relay. 

Nice safe solve Micael. I'm afraid my solve next week will be about like that - maybe I'll try 5 just to compare with you.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 27, 2010)

*Results week 21*

Congratulations Simon. Good work Daniel.

*2x2x2*(47)

 2.35 onionhoney
 2.44 ben1996123
 2.47 DavidWoner
 2.61 fazrulz
 2.72 Escher
 2.79 SimonWestlund
 3.11 Edward_Lin
 3.42 joey
 3.43 Edmund
 3.86 Baian Liu
 3.97 nlCuber22
 4.02 Neo63
 4.05 MTGjumper
 4.20 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.60 ManasijV
 4.74 Elliot
 4.93 JackJ
 4.94 kinch2002
 5.04 04mucklowd
 5.11 The Rubik Mai
 5.20 sz35
 5.32 Yes, We Can!
 5.56 JunwenYao
 5.67 cincyaviation
 5.84 Evan Liu
 6.17 marthaurion
 6.19 ZB_FTW!!!
 6.54 Sir E Brum
 6.67 @uguste
 6.72 sutty17
 6.78 PeterV
 7.16 bamboocha
 7.29 Zane_C
 7.93 wsc78
 8.05 janelle
 8.14 Cride5
 8.20 r_517
 8.36 pierrotlenageur
 8.43 okayama
 9.67 jave
 9.88 Lumej
 11.08 tres.60
 11.80 jamesdeanludlow
 12.01 ThatGuy
 16.28 MichaelErskine
 17.84 Cubenovice
 22.66 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(54)

 9.02 fazrulz
 9.21 onionhoney
 10.07 Escher
 11.32 SimonWestlund
 11.68 Yes, We Can!
 11.92 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.53 The Rubik Mai
 12.58 ManasijV
 12.69 Edward_Lin
 12.82 joey
 12.98 Tim Reynolds
 13.11 MTGjumper
 14.81 Neo63
 14.96 nlCuber22
 15.32 kinch2002
 15.49 Edam
 15.74 marthaurion
 16.68 sutty17
 16.85 sz35
 17.36 Elliot
 17.38 pierrotlenageur
 17.43 gavnasty
 17.57 JunwenYao
 17.57 Baian Liu
 18.34 04mucklowd
 18.45 Zane_C
 18.60 mande
 19.12 Cride5
 19.23 @uguste
 19.41 Evan Liu
 19.63 ZB_FTW!!!
 19.77 Sir E Brum
 20.32 undick
 20.66 PM 1729
 20.91 JackJ
 23.13 jamesdeanludlow
 23.52 cincyaviation
 23.53 bamboocha
 23.81 Lumej
 23.81 wsc78
 24.73 okayama
 24.96 PeterV
 25.21 janelle
 25.98 xXzaKerXx
 26.00 r_517
 26.23 ThatGuy
 27.63 Isbit
 27.82 fiqnocchio
 28.13 larf
 29.91 jave
 39.34 MichaelErskine
 42.32 tres.60
 47.89 MatsBergsten
 49.94 Cubenovice
*4x4x4*(30)

 42.56 fazrulz
 51.82 SimonWestlund
 53.55 Hyprul 9-ty2
 56.19 The Rubik Mai
 58.55 Yes, We Can!
 1:01.70 sz35
 1:01.76 MTGjumper
 1:04.35 pierrotlenageur
 1:09.64 kinch2002
 1:09.89 JunwenYao
 1:10.64 Neo63
 1:16.46 sutty17
 1:23.76 Evan Liu
 1:26.32 04mucklowd
 1:27.53 @uguste
 1:27.94 jamesdeanludlow
 1:30.14 ManasijV
 1:30.49 Elliot
 1:30.82 Baian Liu
 1:44.78 jave
 1:54.85 r_517
 1:55.99 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:57.93 Lumej
 2:03.49 Zane_C
 2:04.48 larf
 2:33.47 MichaelErskine
 3:07.86 MatsBergsten
 3:15.48 Sir E Brum
 5:50.18 Cubenovice
 DNF tres.60
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:28.92 SimonWestlund
 1:46.08 The Rubik Mai
 1:56.01 sz35
 1:56.22 MTGjumper
 1:58.30 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:16.68 Neo63
 2:25.31 kinch2002
 2:29.59 jamesdeanludlow
 2:29.82 04mucklowd
 2:30.34 pierrotlenageur
 2:40.37 sutty17
 3:04.44 Evan Liu
 3:15.21 @uguste
 3:16.86 jave
 4:01.69 larf
 4:30.72 MichaelErskine
 7:16.62 MatsBergsten
 9:01.26 tres.60
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:00.37 SimonWestlund
 4:39.40 jamesdeanludlow
 4:53.31 04mucklowd
 5:12.14 pierrotlenageur
 5:12.77 sutty17
 8:17.75 MichaelErskine
*7x7x7*(4)

 5:01.53 SimonWestlund
 5:49.88 The Rubik Mai
 7:47.66 sutty17
 8:13.70 kinch2002
*3x3 one handed*(36)

 17.70 fazrulz
 19.46 SimonWestlund
 20.38 Escher
 23.38 Hyprul 9-ty2
 23.60 ManasijV
 24.14 The Rubik Mai
 25.59 Elliot
 26.61 MTGjumper
 27.11 Yes, We Can!
 27.96 Edmund
 30.23 kinch2002
 33.35 nlCuber22
 33.91 Neo63
 33.99 sz35
 34.31 undick
 35.50 gavnasty
 35.84 JunwenYao
 37.65 ThatGuy
 38.16 PM 1729
 38.21 mande
 38.37 ZB_FTW!!!
 38.48 Isbit
 38.92 Zane_C
 38.96 Evan Liu
 43.37 @uguste
 44.77 sutty17
 44.83 pierrotlenageur
 47.08 marthaurion
 47.20 04mucklowd
 48.32 Sir E Brum
 53.58 lilkdub503
 54.72 r_517
 57.79 jave
 1:00.72 Lumej
 1:03.59 jamesdeanludlow
 1:10.97 cincyaviation
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:43.72 kinch2002
 2:13.55 SimonWestlund
 2:44.98 Mike Hughey
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(21)

 16.46 SimonWestlund
 22.13 kinch2002
 22.55 Mike Hughey
 24.96 Hyprul 9-ty2
 25.83 Evan Liu
 26.30 Yes, We Can!
 29.81 Edmund
 31.18 04mucklowd
 34.83 MTGjumper
 38.86 sz35
 39.07 Isbit
 44.41 Zane_C
 44.91 MatsBergsten
 51.26 JunwenYao
 1:01.99 sutty17
 1:08.00 pierrotlenageur
 1:09.42 Sir E Brum
 1:26.38 Lumej
 1:43.40 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:17.17 Cride5
 DNF Neo63
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 1:18.93 ManasijV
 1:29.96 SimonWestlund
 1:40.43 Isbit
 1:48.68 Mike Hughey
 1:48.83 kinch2002
 1:49.59 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:18.66 mande
 3:30.43 sz35
 4:21.35 okayama
 5:17.84 Lumej
 5:21.36 ZB_FTW!!!
 5:52.00 Sir E Brum
10:13.29 Cride5
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Yes, We Can!
 DNF Elliot
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 5:43.96 kinch2002
 7:17.91 Mike Hughey
11:24.44 Isbit
25:51.86 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Yes, We Can!
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

13:51.20 kinch2002
48:31.25 okayama
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Isbit
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

8/9 (57:10)  kinch2002
7/8 (56:25)  MatsBergsten
9/12 ( 1:0  Mike Hughey
5/5 (23:20)  Micael
3/3 ( 8:56)  ManasijV
2/3 (30:00)  fazrulz
1/2 ( 7:02)  SimonWestlund
0/2 ( 9:03)  sz35
1/3 (27:55)  okayama
0/3 (30:00)  Zane_C
2/9 ( 1:0  Isbit
4/10 ( )  aronpm
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 51.79 kinch2002
 1:05.84 SimonWestlund
 1:06.68 mande
 1:35.57 Lumej
 1:45.60 gavnasty
 2:21.78 jave
*2-3-4 Relay*(25)

 1:07.49 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:09.77 SimonWestlund
 1:19.77 MTGjumper
 1:26.22 The Rubik Mai
 1:32.83 sz35
 1:37.27 Neo63
 1:45.66 kinch2002
 1:51.40 Evan Liu
 1:52.90 Elliot
 1:53.72 ManasijV
 1:53.76 Baian Liu
 1:54.43 sutty17
 1:58.72 04mucklowd
 2:04.19 pierrotlenageur
 2:11.56 @uguste
 2:17.33 jamesdeanludlow
 2:20.47 marthaurion
 2:23.02 jave
 2:37.66 Lumej
 2:39.39 Zane_C
 3:08.80 MichaelErskine
 3:55.35 Sir E Brum
 4:09.44 tres.60
 7:59.14 Cubenovice
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(19)

 2:48.11 SimonWestlund
 3:03.11 The Rubik Mai
 3:09.04 MTGjumper
 3:42.36 sz35
 3:44.09 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:45.28 Neo63
 4:04.66 04mucklowd
 4:14.21 kinch2002
 4:15.29 sutty17
 4:17.30 pierrotlenageur
 4:25.40 jamesdeanludlow
 4:37.91 Evan Liu
 4:41.12 Baian Liu
 5:04.77 @uguste
 6:45.83 Lumej
 7:09.41 jave
 8:05.05 MichaelErskine
11:40.12 tres.60
12:09.57 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(15)

 1.00 The Rubik Mai
 1.11 Neo63
 1.19 sutty17
 1.33 SimonWestlund
 1.81 wsc78
 1.81 marthaurion
 1.84 Evan Liu
 2.22 pierrotlenageur
 2.23 larf
 2.39 Lumej
 2.43 jave
 2.65 @uguste
 3.27 04mucklowd
 17.57 jamesdeanludlow
 21.06 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.98 jamesdeanludlow
 2.99 The Rubik Mai
 3.03 04mucklowd
 3.45 SimonWestlund
 5.19 Mike Hughey
 5.47 larf
*Clock*(9)

 6.59 DavidWoner
 7.90 kinch2002
 8.27 r_517
 8.86 larf
 10.88 SimonWestlund
 14.01 jamesdeanludlow
 19.40 Baian Liu
 22.99 04mucklowd
 25.10 pierrotlenageur
*Pyraminx*(16)

 5.21 SimonWestlund
 6.43 Neo63
 7.22 ZB_FTW!!!
 8.32 kinch2002
 9.22 sutty17
 9.38 JunwenYao
 9.83 The Rubik Mai
 10.66 Yes, We Can!
 11.57 Baian Liu
 13.59 pierrotlenageur
 14.07 marthaurion
 14.48 @uguste
 16.43 Zane_C
 21.32 tres.60
 22.18 jave
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:03.53 SimonWestlund
 1:26.78 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:53.68 04mucklowd
 2:12.52 JunwenYao
 2:23.07 Neo63
 2:59.81 kinch2002
 3:05.67 sutty17
*Square-1*(12)

 14.28 MTGjumper
 21.00 Neo63
 21.10 SimonWestlund
 33.76 Hyprul 9-ty2
 38.78 @uguste
 44.47 04mucklowd
 56.67 The Rubik Mai
 1:46.65 Lumej
 1:58.98 Baian Liu
 2:02.80 jave
 2:20.75 JunwenYao
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

20 okayama
22 Stini
28 guusrs
31 kinch2002
33 ManasijV
33 PM 1729
35 Cride5
37 SimonWestlund
41 mande
44 ZB_FTW!!!
53 The Rubik Mai
DNF  Hyprul 9-ty2

*Contest results*

419 SimonWestlund
362 kinch2002
295 Hyprul 9-ty2
281 The Rubik Mai
251 Neo63
242 MTGjumper
227 sz35
215 ManasijV
204 04mucklowd
202 sutty17
189 fazrulz
180 Yes, We Can!
171 pierrotlenageur
166 Evan Liu
149 JunwenYao
148 Elliot
147 ZB_FTW!!!
144 @uguste
141 Baian Liu
138 Escher
122 jamesdeanludlow
118 Zane_C
112 nlCuber22
109 marthaurion
108 Lumej
106 Mike Hughey
105 onionhoney
98 okayama
94 Isbit
93 MatsBergsten
92 Sir E Brum
92 Edward_Lin
91 mande
91 jave
90 Edmund
90 joey
76 Cride5
67 gavnasty
64 PM 1729
58 r_517
58 DavidWoner
56 JackJ
52 cincyaviation
51 undick
50 MichaelErskine
48 ben1996123
47 larf
47 wsc78
47 Tim Reynolds
42 Edam
41 tres.60
41 ThatGuy
38 bamboocha
35 PeterV
30 janelle
22 Micael
21 Stini
20 guusrs
18 aronpm
18 Cubenovice
14 xXzaKerXx
10 lilkdub503
10 fiqnocchio


----------



## DavidWoner (May 27, 2010)

Looks like I edited my post right as Mats downloaded the results >.<

Mats knows I'm not truly back until I enter stuff at the absolute last minute


----------



## kinch2002 (May 27, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3 Multi blind*(12)
> 
> 8/9 (57:10)  kinch2002


At least I won with a proper score this time! I'm scared of a week happening where everyone succeeds 7 points doesn't even make the podium



MatsBergsten said:


> *Clock*(8)
> 
> 7.90 kinch2002
> 8.27 r_517
> 8.86 larf


25.03 podium total. Wow


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 27, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Looks like I edited my post right as Mats downloaded the results >.<
> 
> Mats knows I'm not truly back until I enter stuff at the absolute last minute



Laugh of the day , really enjoyable. I'll gladly add your new stuff.

*Clock*(9)

 6.59 DavidWoner
 7.90 kinch2002
 8.27 r_517
...

@Daniel:
... and now an even better podium: 22.76 or so...

...and another thought, sure your name is not Maniel or so?
M as in Multi scored heavily in Multi this week 

After you came Mats, Mike, Micael and Manasij.


----------



## r_517 (May 27, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> *clock:* 6.68, 6.80, 5.78, 6.30, 7.05 = *6.59*
> 
> I hope you didn't think I'd forgotten how to solve this.



oh my lady gaga


----------

